
Vitamin D Could Prevent & Treat Influenza, Coronavirus, & Pneumonia Infections - vicken
https://www.preprints.org/manuscript/202003.0235/v1
======
forkexec
No, this is a shady supplement peddler fabricating "research" to sell
vitamins. Please keep this worthless crap off HN.

~~~
vicken
This is far from the truth. I work for the organization that put the paper
together, GrassrootsHealth. We're a non-profit organization doing nutrient
research, with a focus on vitamin D.

You can read more about the organization here:
[https://www.grassrootshealth.net/?post_projects=about-
us](https://www.grassrootshealth.net/?post_projects=about-us)

~~~
aaron695
[https://www.grassrootshealth.net/press/](https://www.grassrootshealth.net/press/)

You also claim vitamin D could treat cancer, diabetes, Alzheimer’s disease,
autism, cystic fibrosis, and premature births and....Coronavirus?

Eating less sugar long term probably would help treat all those. But we have
underlying reasons.

What's yours?

~~~
vicken
Did you take a look at the research section
([https://www.grassrootshealth.net/research/](https://www.grassrootshealth.net/research/))?

You can find the papers we've published that support our claims.

~~~
aaron695
I chose one at random, it didn't explain an underlying mechanism why vitamin D
might have such a large range of health benefits like you claim.

It is quite easy for an organisation to p-hack. It's also quite easy for an
organisation to ignore correlation vs causation.

So I was wanting to know in summary (a blog is fine) what the underlying
mechanism is to which vitamin D could solve so many problems.

[edit] I'll add an article critical of your way of researching -
[https://www.healthnewsreview.org/2017/03/vitamin-d-cancer-
ho...](https://www.healthnewsreview.org/2017/03/vitamin-d-cancer-how-
can-2-news-releases-from-the-same-study-be-polar-opposites/)

